# Extended fork brackets



## phantom (Feb 17, 2018)

I like the way the fork was extended using the brackets at the axle. Also, easily reversible.


----------



## phantom (Feb 18, 2018)

I'm going to do this with the next cheap Anniversary cruiser I pick up.


----------



## Jaxon (Mar 8, 2018)

That's a cool little trick!


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Mar 11, 2018)

needs a bannana seat and ape hangers


----------



## phantom (Mar 11, 2018)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> needs a bannana seat and ape hangers



Nah...needs the guts taken out of the seat and mounted directly to the seat mast. The stem pushed down and the bars flipped over.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Mar 11, 2018)

phantom said:


> Nah...needs the guts taken out of the seat and mounted directly to the seat mast. The stem pushed down and the bars flipped over.




may as well remove the crank, pedals and chain if you are going to do that.


----------



## phantom (Mar 11, 2018)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> may as well remove the crank, pedals and chain if you are going to do that.



Here is a picture of my Jag I did in similar fashion.....at 5'8" ergonomics mean nothing to me, plus I only ride flat bike paths where I reach maybe 10mph.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Mar 11, 2018)

that bike would look good with the fork trick.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Mar 11, 2018)

notice the 10 speed goose neck on the red one.....


----------

